# summer time in the city



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Well we are here through the summer....anyone else stickin it out? Of course living in sherouk is quieter than tryin to make it in cairo but anyway.
We will relax in the backyard and play with the doggies. Who else is ready for bbqing?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in Sherouk a couple of weeks ago so maybe I will get invited out for a BBQ.. 

Off to Spain next month for 17 days..other than that stuck here and dreading the hot weather coming back.


----------

